# deer Creek and the berry



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have had a couple of awesome fishing trips in the last week. Saturday I went to deer Creek with the kids and their grandpa. My girls could not keep their poles in the water. We netted twenty and caught close to forty, it was very fast and more fun than I have had in a while.









Thursday was even better at the berry. Grandpa caught the most fish but my two year old outdid us all. She was using her princess pole and worms. When she got a bite I set the hook and had her come reel it in. When the fish took its first run she almost lot the pole. With my help, and almost braking her pull, the fish was pulling so hard, she reeled this in.





















23 inch 7 lb rainbow!!!!!! she has a lot to live up to from now on.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice,gotta love those princess poles:grin:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome rainbow! A fish for memories for sure.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

looks like you had a fun Two days,
I was at the berry Two weeks ago and it was slow I was Trolling.
someone said they just planted fish all over the lake and the fish were full of planters.


----------

